# MM2H holders now be able to work.



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

According to an article in The New Straights Times Mon. 26th Jan., as from next month MM2H holders over 50 may be allowed to work for up to 20? hours a week in the following sectors: Health, Biotechnology, Science!, Engineering,, Oil & Gas Industry.
Later the article also states " What this means is that MM2H applicants can run their own business, for example open a restaurant!". Regards Rob


----------



## rag (Feb 7, 2009)

That is awesome and very tempting.


----------

